# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Как отключить DEP?

## AlfaDogg

У меня все время для многих программ выходит вот такая 
ошибка:
ДРянь.gif и приложение зависает!
Я отмечаю приложение отмеченым, приложение закрывается с ошибкой и при следущем запуске опять эта ошибка...
Мне эта защита вобще не нужна, но я так и не нашол как её отключить...
Помгите пожалуйста...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Идете в "Панель управления", выбираете пункт "Система", кликаете на вкладку "Дополнительно", в разделе "Быстродействие" кликаете на кнопку "Параметры", в появившемся окне выбираете вкладку "Предотвращение выполнения данных" и ставите галочку напротив "Включить DEP только для основных программ и служб Windows".

----------


## AlfaDogg

Спасибо большое!)

----------


## SuperBrat

AlfaDogg, в этой теме вы жаловались на вирусы:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=14568
Я не вижу вашего ответа на предложение V_Bond. Чем все закончилось? Вожможно, блокнот заражен вирусом, поэтому такие сообщения.

----------


## AlfaDogg

Нет я переустановил виндоус после этого  :Sad: 
Тк не помогло... система грузилась многое не работало...
А так вам огромное спасибо за оперативность )

----------


## XP user

> Идете в "Панель управления", выбираете пункт "Система", кликаете на вкладку "Дополнительно", в разделе "Быстродействие" кликаете на кнопку "Параметры", в появившемся окне выбираете вкладку "Предотвращение выполнения данных" и ставите галочку напротив "Включить DEP только для основных программ и служб Windows".


Это не отключить DEP, Максим, а перевести в другой режим! 
Для того чтобы отключить DEP, нужно подправить файл *boot. ini*. Он находится в корневом каталоге диска, на   котором установлена операционная система и является скрытым. Открываем его в Блокноте, находим параметр */ noexecute* и меняем его на */ noexecute = AlwaysOff*.

Paul

----------


## Макcим

Я подумал, что совсем его отключать не обязательно.

----------


## XP user

> Я подумал, что совсем его отключать не обязательно.


Пусть клиент сам решит, но раз он попросил о полном отключении (так как ему 'эта защита вообще не нужна'), я просто дополнил ваше сообщение... 

Paul

----------


## temnye

> Пусть клиент сам решит, но раз он попросил о полном отключении (так как ему 'эта защита вообще не нужна'), я просто дополнил ваше сообщение... 
> 
> Paul


Позволю вмешаться, но редактирование boot.ini дает лишь временный результат, для меня начало "выпрыгивания" сообщений память не может быть read/written означает в том числе: готовься к переустановке системы, я постил тему об автоматическом обновлении, так вот сложилось мнение, что виной такого вот срабатывания DEP, является какое-то обновление винды, какое- лично я так и не понял, у меня вылезала ошибка при срабатывании модуля logitek проверял папку на вирусы и прочее, в итоге удалил(интересно, что ее, логитекова, приблуда Асер Орбикам все равно работает) Вирусов не нашлось, а глюк пропал: помимо редактирования загрузочного файла, пришлось прогонять и АВЗ, и Хайджек, пока все нормально, поэтому: вырубайте на фиг автоматическое обновление через все службы, ИМХО.

----------

